# 10% off Auto Glym and Meguiars at 'The Ultimate Finish'



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just had an email through from 'The Ultimate Finish' (the place I bought my Swissvax from) offering 10% discount on all Auto Glym and Meguiars products ordered online.

Enter the promotion code 'SUMMER10' in the checkout section - orders must be placed before 2nd June.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/

HTH someone. 

Note - I have no association with them, nor are they forum sponsors - it was just a good deal I thought I would pass on.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice one, thanks for that


----------

